# New Pics :)



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Well, I've had these pictures ready for a bit now but with all the fuss over the weekend, haven't got around to putting them up. They are from the last few weeks and include puppy pics for those of you needing a puppy fix. It's really sweet that Homer Girl (the nine-year-old retired racer brought by Jen) has a new buddy and they spend all their time together. Homer doesn't fly at all anymore and her friend stays with her all the time. Her friend is a youngster and it's definitely a May/December relationship! He stays with her all the time and sleeps on the floor with her under the table at night, snuggled up to her. One of the new red birds from Jen has a mate already too. They are fast movers, I tell ya.  Enjoy! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/awrats3333/Oct3007


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just LOVE looking at your pictures. Do you name ALL of your birds? How the heck do you remember them all?? The puppies are adorable.....


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Those photos a great, as always. The pigeons look so happy, and the captions are great. And, of course, the "proud mama" looking sideways at the camera has to be the best!


----------



## ippychick (Sep 19, 2007)

Aaaw, I loved the pictures! Such pretty birds and it seems they're really having a good time!! 

We already fell in love with Tippy ~ she looks a little bit like Miss Vivi over here! (haven't seen too many pigeons who look like her) 

Ah, nice nice pictures!  

The puppies ~ ha ha, look at those cute big baby bellies!! Aaww...


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Your captions are the best!! Always give me a laugh  Your housing for all those pretty birds looks very kewl too. *sigh* one of these days my husband & I will agree on whether or not to have a few pijies -- but in the meantime I'll live vicariously through MJ's and everyone elses here on PT


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wonderful pictures and captions, MJ! I really enjoyed these!

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Maryjane,
Loved your pictures. And of course those puppies are so darn cute and cuddley. I can't help but grin like a fool looking at them. Thanks for the smiles.

Margaret


----------



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I'm addicted to your pijies' stories "à la photoroman" ... just love all of your characters  

Suz.


----------



## CrlyJRT131 (Nov 12, 2007)

The captions for the pictures are too funny! I just had to say that I love the puppies, I had a yellow lab and I miss him sooooo much!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes they are having a great time, especially now that everyone is feeling good again.  Renee, I don't have ALL of them named but try to remember most of them. Many of them have distinctive marks, and though I have about seven Monsters (all the black and white mixed ones are called Monster lol), I know which Monster is which 99% of the time hehe. Some of them all look so much alike it's hard to tell who's who. IppyChick, I can see your pij in your avatar but would love to see bigger pictures. He does look like Tippy. Tippy's mom is little Red Girl, who I'm told is a Vienna medium-faced tumbler. She has the cutest tiny head and bulgy eyes. Dezirae, I hope you are able to have some pigeons "find" you soon. 

The puppies are three and a half weeks now and are shrieking a lot. They are by far the NOISIEST bunch of puppies we've ever had!! They don't so much bark as shriek. They started in on their puppy powder/gruel and are enjoying making big messes with that! Finn (the 80 lb "puppy") is a little jealous, but only because those little puppies keep taking his toys! We put stuffed animals in for them and Finn methodically goes in and takes them out ("That's mine, that's mine, I've been looking all over for THAT, yup, that's mine too, mine, mine, mine!") I'll have more pictures of them soon.


----------

